

Living Like a Billionaire, if Only for a Day - zt
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/04/04/living-like-a-billionaire-if-only-for-a-day

======
patrickod
It's interesting to note the psychological toll that wealth can have on
people, though it's possible the author's response is due to the instant and
fleeting nature of his "wealth". I'd be interested to read more of people's
experience on their rise to billionaire status and the changes that occur
along the way.

Personally the thought of having someone waiting on me at every moment and
having very little privacy is quite off-putting but I'm sure as the author
says one could adapt in time.

